# Reparación Interruptor Crepuscular ELEMENT



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 24, 2017)

Ya sé que hay varios temas de interruptores crepusculares o luces nocturnas automáticas, pero este tema no es para consultar sino para aportar algo sobre un modelo Industria Argentina.
Bueno... resulta que hace como cinco años conseguí una promo de estos interruptores en el Easy de mi provincia, por que andaba necesitando dos de ellos para las luces externas de mi casa. La promo era dos interruptores marca Element (???) por un precio irrisorio, y ya que estaba... los compré. El modelo es el que está abajo en la foto, que no se vé mucho detalle de la marca por que lo destiñó el sol .
Los coloqué y anduvieron muy bien como tres o cuatro años, hasta que un día saltó la térmica de las luces externas por que palmó uno de ellos. Como al día siguiente me iba de vacaciones, fuí y compré otro de una marca "conocida" y lo instalé, pero me quedé con la pica de arreglar el que se rompió. Tuve que relevar el circuito a partir del PCB, y si bien no lo he simulado, hasta donde se puede apreciar parece algo razonable. Es el que está en la parte superior de la foto:



Bien, si alguien tiene que reparar uno de estos interruptores (fotocontroles les llaman por acá) tiene que saber que el diseño parece estar pensado para fallar, por un par de motivos:


El zenner de 24V 1W tiene muy poca capacidad de disipación de potencia, ya que en régimen de operación permanente disipa sobre los 700mW y por eso vive muy sobrecalentado, al punto que en los dos interruptores que reparé se había quemado.
El relay no lleva el diodo amortiguador en la bobina y las probabilidades de que vuele el BC546 son relativamente altas (en uno de los que reparé quedó en corto EC).
Para repararlos hay que:


Cambiar el zenner por uno de 24V 5W (a mí me costó 0.30 trumps).
Colocar un diodo amortiguador 1N4007 (ni idea cuanto cuestan... tenía un puñado en casa).
Cambié el BC546 por un BC337 (no tenía los 546 ).
Con eso, ya está funcionando de nuevo sin problemas hace como tres meses.
Hay otros detalles de como sellarlos, por que la tapa vá puesta presión... pero a "poca presión" y una se voló al techo del vecino con el viento... y cuando llovió voló todo a la @#$%&@!, así que ese fué mas complicado de arreglar recurriendo a las artesanías electrónicas.

Encontré algunas especificaciones en la web, así que las subo (yo no lo fabrico ni lo vendo!!!)



Si le sirve a alguien... que le aproveche.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 29, 2017)

Acá les subo una foto del aspecto interno de la cara de componentes del PCB de este aparatejo. Aproveché que un vecino me trajo uno para ver si podía repararlo, y por supuesto, había palmado el zener. Estoy pensando seriamente en colocar un 1N4007 en serie con el zener, por que no sé si este se banca toda la tensión inversa.... es un circuito con un diseño incorrecto...

Bué... vá la foto...



y va otra del lado del cobre luego de la "reconstrucción"... por que también se le voló la tapa.



Ahí se vé el diodo soldado sobre la bobina del relay.... y los alambres para recrear las pistas voladas.
.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 2, 2017)

Acá les subo una simulación de la parte de alimentación del fotocontrol para que vean por qué se quema el zener.
El circuito de prueba es este:


y la corriente eficaz por el zener es:



La corriente eficaz es de 26mA, lo que dá una disipación del zener de 630mW, pero de noche el relay se desactiva y enciende la luz, y el exceso de corriente que no toma el relay pasa por el zener (la corriente eficaz sube a 33mA) y la disipación pasa a 770mW... muy cercana a 1W máximo que puede disipar el zener, y sin ventilación por que la caja está cerrada... la sobretemperatura lo termina matando.


----------



## ualquiera (May 2, 2017)

Muchos usan dos diodos zener de 12V de 1W cada uno en serie y mayormente no tienen problemas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 2, 2017)

ualquiera dijo:


> Muchos usan dos diodos zener de 12V de 1W cada uno en serie y mayormente no tienen problemas.


Claro, con dos zeners de 12V cada uno disipa 300mW lo que te da una elevacion de temperatura de 51°C en cada uno vs los 105°C (o 130ºC cuando disipa 770mW) que levanta el zener de 24V 1W
O pones un zener que no se caliente tanto o pones 2 de 12V 1W c/u. El problema de esto ultimo es que aumentas la cantidad de puntos de falla... La decision es "personal"... por que no se si economicamente hay diferencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2017)

Profe , y no sería mejor el sistema cásico con los dos díodos 1N4007 y luego el zener solo como regulador paralelo ?

P.D.: Sigue escribiendo Zenner


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 3, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Profe , y no sería mejor el sistema cásico con los dos díodos 1N4007 y luego el zener solo como regulador paralelo ?


 Puede ser.. pero eso requiere cambiar mucho de lo que ya hay en el PCB y ya es mucho lío..




DOSMETROS dijo:


> P.D.: Sigue escribiendo Zenner


Si, pero solo dos veces...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 9, 2017)

Resulta que hoy llegó mi suegro con un fotocontrol LIGHT-HOUSE que no andaba. Allá fuí y lo desarmé... y me encontré que tiene *el mismo PCB que el ELEMENT*, y solo la cápsula que lo protege es diferente 



Y, como verán, tienen el mismo PCB solo que sin la máscara antisoldante.



La falla en este bicho estaba en el recuadro *rojo*, donde se vé que se rajó la pista por que el montaje de los cables deja mucho que desear y estaba haciendo fuerza...
Aparte de repararlo con un trozo de pata de diodo de 3Amp que tenía guardado, le agregué el diodo damper al relay y le cambié el zener de 24V 1W por dos de 12V 1W en serie por que hoy a la tarde estan cerradas todas las casas de electrónica y  no podía comprar hasta el lunes.

Y ya saben... otro fotocontrol más que se puede reparar con lo que vimos antes  

En realidad me trajeron dos fotocontroles, pero el otro es un SICA completamente diferente y usa una LDR en lugar de un fototransistor. Ya veré cuando lo analizo...


----------

